# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  Fotos de tomate hidroponico

## richardfredy

P1020977..jpgP1020976..jpgP1020978..jpgP1020973..jpgP1020960..jpg 
¿Qué les parece? ¿Tiene futuro?Temas similares: Fotos de quinual en vivero y en campo definitivo Fotos de rocoto Fotos de Tangelos (Pisco) ¿Cómo publicar fotos en AgroFórum.pe? Fotos de Mango (Por Paul Barclay)

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

La cuarta foto se ve muy bien. Espero que te haya ido todo bien con el proceso y que le puedas sacar provecho a tu cosecha -de la manera que hayas pensado-. 
Saludos

----------


## 19970680

Esitmado amigo:
El mercado peruano peruano para nivel local se requiere de un tomate semideterminado tipo saladette para campo abierto donde es el que mas se reuiere, con repecto a tu tomate es bueno solo para un mercado reducido como lo ssupermercados, y viendo las fotos seria bueno que pruebes mas.

----------


## yoel

me parece un buen trabajo las fotos muy buenas
el proceso me parece q es muy bueno para los tomates 
solo espero q en esta forma de produccion de tomate
no se utilize muchos quimicos pues se q para producir tomates 
se usan una gan cantidad de quimicos para las plagas y enfermedades
q los tomates tienen y son muy delicados a las plagas
pero me parece una muy buena forma de produccion de tomates
Saludos.

----------


## kscastaneda

Asi es se utiliza muchos quimicos y por ende se produce la oxidación que atrae a más plaga y más patogenos. Prueben con los microorganismos beneficos eficaces EM1.1 y EM.COMPOST estos hacen que los sistemas de producción se antioxiden y a la par producen sustancias bioactivas como enzimas, antibioticos, acidos organicos, etc; doblegando las sustancias a los microorganismos patogenos, nutren el cultivo y bajan el uso de agroquimicos. 
Saludos,

----------


## golcito18

Estimado *RichardFredy* podria comentarnos como le fue en su proyecto se ve muy interesante, me gustaria poder reunirme con Ud. para conversar

----------


## Elar Sifuentes

COn la hidroponía se puede controlar más el manejo de las plantas en cuanto al uso de "químicos". La hidroponía está más relacionada con el buen manejo nutricional, sin descuidar la sanidad. El control es diario por lo menos.

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Estimado Elar: 
He visto esas fotos y veo que ese tomate tiene un comprotamiento bastante regular. He instalado plantaciones en invernaderos por la experienica de manejo te podrìa dar algunas ideas para que puedas probar: 
1. Un racimos de frutos puede tranquilamente tener 6 o 7 tomates. Evidentemente hay que star atentos al calcio, boro y potasio
2. Despuès de la primer racimo de frutos logrados, es el momento de duplicar la fertilizaciòn
3. La poda de hojas no debe ser muy dràstica, siempre es bueno conservar  algo de hojas cerca al fruto.
4. No es necesario usar foliares no estimulantes , mientras le tema suelo esta resulto. Hemos cosechado campos con 140 TM sin nada de sebo de estimulantes.
5. Si llevas el cultivo en suelo, monitorea el tema nemátodos cada 3 meses, pues los híbridos indetemrinados pueden llagar a 150 Tm / Ha o más. 
Suerte 
Ing. Angelo Soto T.
989155793

----------

